# Festplatten umstecken



## LiLaLauneBaerig (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, eine System-SSD von einem SATA-Port in einen neuen umzustecken und trotzdem noch von dieser Festplatte zu booten? Und geht das auch, wenn der eine SATA-Port von Intel und der abdere von Marvel(l) ist?


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du das Problem auf mehrere Threads aufteilst, geht die Übersicht für alle Helfer vollends verloren.
MfG


----------



## blubb3435 (25. Mai 2012)

Das ist kein Problem, aber den PC vorher ausmachen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2012)

Sollte problemlos gehen, würde im Bios aber kontrollieren ob die SSD noch als 1. Boot Device steht.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Mai 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es möglich, eine System-SSD von einem SATA-Port in einen neuen umzustecken und trotzdem noch von dieser Festplatte zu booten? Und geht das auch, wenn der eine SATA-Port von Intel und der abdere von Marvel(l) ist?


 
Ja das ist möglich sogar im laufendem Betrieb! Hotplug ist hier das Zauberwort!
DU kannst deine SSD an jeden SATA Port stecken Booten sollte dein System immer!


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ja das ist möglich sogar im laufendem Betrieb! Hotplug ist hier das Zauberwort!
> DU kannst deine SSD an jeden SATA Port stecken Booten sollte dein System immer!


 Ich würde den PC trotzdem ausschalten, besonders wenn das die Systemplatte ist. Da geht dann nämlich nix mit Hot-Plug


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Mai 2012)

Sicher? Das eine SSD das nicht packt? 
Bei einer HDD ist es logisch bei einer SSD wäre es einen Versuch wert. 

Egal das Thema war es ja nie die Platte im Betrieb umzustecken. 


> DU kannst deine SSD an jeden SATA Port stecken Booten sollte dein System immer!


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Sicher? Das eine SSD das nicht packt?
> Bei einer HDD ist es logisch bei einer SSD wäre es einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Egal das Thema war es ja nie die Platte im Betrieb umzustecken.


 Wenn du im laufenden Betrieb (sprich OS gebootet) deine Systemplatte absteckst (also wo das OS drauf läuft), wird das dem OS sicher nicht gefallen, hot-plug hin oder her.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Mai 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn du im laufenden Betrieb (sprich OS gebootet) deine Systemplatte absteckst (also wo das OS drauf läuft), wird das dem OS sicher nicht gefallen, hot-plug hin oder her.



Sorry @ Over Topic! 

Das sollte PCGH in Gefahr mal testen ob dies eine SSD kann oder nicht. Es gab ja mal einen Test mit einer HDD!


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Das sollte PCGH in Gefahr mal testen ob dies eine SSD kann oder nicht. Es gab ja mal einen Test mit einer HDD!


 Also bei nem RAID-1 geht eine Platte raus im laufenden Betrieb ohne Probleme, hab ich bei meinem Server schon öfters gemacht (allerdings HDDs und es darf dann natürlich grad kein Zugriff auf die Platte erfolgen). Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, selbst wenn ich es nicht ausprobieren würde


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist es möglich, eine System-SSD von einem SATA-Port in einen neuen umzustecken und trotzdem noch von dieser Festplatte zu booten? Und geht das auch, wenn der eine SATA-Port von Intel und der abdere von Marvel(l) ist?


 
Natürlich geht das. Du musst im Bios nur schauen das die Festplatte an erster Stelle steht damit Windows geladen werden kann. Befindet dich die Platte an einer anderen Position -- wenn du z.B. mehrere Platten verbaut hast -- findet das Bios Windows nicht und du bekommst einen Boot Fehler.


----------

